# Mayhem's apology



## TheCleeM (Jul 9, 2008)

http://mayhemsmonkeys.com/index.php/home/98-my-apology-to-mma



> My Apology to MMA
> Written by Mayhem
> Monday, 19 April 2010 06:28
> I would like to formally apologize to CBS, Strikeforce, and all fans of mixed martial arts for my role in the events following the Strikeforce: Nashville event. In retrospect, my timing could not have been worse to ask for my rematch with Jake Sheilds, and I take full responsibility for entering the cage and setting off a chain of events that cast a dark shadow on the sport. I've been a fighter and a fan of MMA for over 12 years, and would never do anything to intentionally tarnish the sport I've given my life to. In the excitement of the moment I let my emotions run high and made a bad choice that resulted in a debacle, for that, I sincerely apologize.


sorry if this has already been posted.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Good for him. I hope he's as sincere as he says.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

He really shouldn't be apologizing. The three f*cks who jumped him should be the one's doing all the apologizing. This whole thing makes me realize Coker is as bad as Dana's been saying the whole time.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I think that both parties should probably apologize, but Miller's side should be more of the "hey bro, my bad" while Shield's boys should be issuing formal apologies and really kissing some ass...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Wookie said:


> He really shouldn't be apologizing. The three f*cks who jumped him should be the one's doing all the apologizing. This whole thing makes me realize Coker is as bad as Dana's been saying the whole time.


It seems like he just assumes everyone is bright enough to do their jobs (keep people out of the cage who aren't scheduled to be there, not jump people who do something you don't like, etc.).


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

When Dana first called Strikefarce Strikefarce, I didn't want to believe it was true. Guess what? He was right on the money!

There have GOT to be, at a minimum, security who:

a. assigned to each specific fighter

b. regulate entry into the cage

c. regulate movement out of the cage


In addition, it is typical at UFC events for at least one member of management, typically Joe Silva, and Dana White, to enter the cage after title fights. 

With some modest precautions, this type of nonsense would have been easily avoided. 

Take a look at UFC 100 with Lesnar: there was drama, but it was very professionally squashed by the security on hand. They didn't have to tackle Lesnar: they were professional enough to stand between Lesnar and Mir, and to encourage cooler heads to prevail. 

Very sad and totally unnecessary.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Nothing to apologize for, he did nothing wrong.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> When Dana first called Strikefarce Strikefarce, I didn't want to believe it was true. Guess what? He was right on the money!
> 
> There have GOT to be, at a minimum, security who:
> 
> ...


You are comparing Brock to the Diaz brothers. Sure Brock is a little crazy, but he's not a thug...remember Brock is from the sticks and the Diaz's are from the ghetto.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Nonetheless, there has to be a protocol in place which will either:

a) prevent such stunts from ever occurring again, or

b) prevents any escalation of such incidents if they occur.

Strikefarce doesn't have that; the UFC does. Hence the term Strikefarce.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Croker >> :mistress01: << Mayhem


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is the CGJJA version of the story: http://www.graciefighter.com/?page=news



> In addition to being a StrikeForce middleweight, Jason "Mayhem" Miller hosts an MTV reality show called "Bully Beatdown," and Saturday night he seemed to mistake a real-life situation for his scripted side-project.
> 
> Miller fought on the undercard of the CBS/StrikeForce Saturday night fights event in Nashville Tenn, winning in the first round against an overmatched Tim Stout. It was a showcase fight for Miller - an experienced and extremely skilled Brazilian Jiu Jitsu based fighter - as close to a "gimme" as can exist in a sport where your opponent is trying to knock you out or break a limb.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Haha, is that real? FOX News bought out Cesar Gracie's publication?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah blame it on the guy you jumped! Really classy! I really hate Ceaser Gracie's gym now! At least man up to what happened and apologize, instead of fabricating some story to make yourself look innocent!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

He has nothing to apologize IMO. He was trying to hype the fight, and the group of moron's saw fit to jump a lone man. 

How the hell do they expect us to buy their "version" (I call it a lie) of the story when there are videos of it all over the place? It is clear that Miller was rude, but that isn't an issue in my book. Melendez pushed him, shields pushed him, and punched him in the head. Then, the Retard brothers took over. Miller simply tried not to get crushed by all of them. I have pretty much lost all respect for them, for the sole reason that they refuse to accept responsibility for it.








http://www.fightlinker.com/sheilds-started-the-strikeforce-debacle


> Here’s a point-by-point breakdown of how everything began:
> 
> 1. Shields hits Mayhem in the stomach with the back of his hand.
> 2. Mayhem’s head bumps into Jake’s while he’s speaking on the mic.
> ...


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

As nice as that apology was... It's just not acceptable because he did nothing over the top.

On the other hand the Gracie camp looked absolutly pathetic and the fact they brag about a gang beating that did no damage is just that much more sad.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Where's the Cesar Gracie camp's statement? Oh they probably won't give one, because they think they did the right thing ans stopped someone out.

It's also bullshit that they said the Diaz brothers didn't throw any punches, during the broadcast I seen Nate throwing kidney punches on Miller while he was down.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> When Dana first called Strikefarce Strikefarce, I didn't want to believe it was true. Guess what? He was right on the money!
> 
> There have GOT to be, at a minimum, security who:
> 
> ...


would you like someone to wipe the asses for them while they are at it, sorry but the fighters should hold there own responsibility to act as professionals, to put the blame on the organisation is just stupid.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> When Dana first called Strikefarce Strikefarce, I didn't want to believe it was true. Guess what? He was right on the money!
> 
> There have GOT to be, at a minimum, security who:
> 
> ...


There is regulation on who gets in and out of the cage, but Miller is a professional fighter in SF. I don't think any security is going to stop him.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Wookie said:


> He really shouldn't be apologizing. The three f*cks who jumped him should be the one's doing all the apologizing. This whole thing makes me realize Coker is as bad as Dana's been saying the whole time.


How is this Coker's fault again?....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dakota? said:


> Here is the CGJJA version of the story: http://www.graciefighter.com/?page=news


Are you f*cking kidding me? Wow, there is video of this and they still won't man up to it.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> He has nothing to apologize IMO. He was trying to hype the fight, and the group of moron's saw fit to jump a lone man.
> 
> How the hell do they expect us to buy their "version" (I call it a lie) of the story when there are videos of it all over the place? It is clear that Miller was rude, but that isn't an issue in my book. Melendez pushed him, shields pushed him, and punched him in the head. Then, the Retard brothers took over. Miller simply tried not to get crushed by all of them. I have pretty much lost all respect for them, for the sole reason that they refuse to accept responsibility for it.
> 
> ...







Your breakdown seems to be missing the later half of the video where Nick is pummeling Mayhems kidneys (first kidney punches ever that Bas would be ashamed of) while Nate repeatedly kicks the downed Miller.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Your breakdown seems to be missing the later half of the video where Nick is pummeling Mayhems kidneys (first kidney punches ever that Bas would be ashamed of) while Nate repeatedly kicks the downed Miller.


I think less and less of the Diaz bros everytime I see it. And I thought they had ZERO class prior to Saturday.

Tito would not even pull crap like that. lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think that Mayhem is to blame at all. Sure it was bad timing and a bit disrespectful, but Shields didn't have to shove him for simply asking about a rematch. On top of all that, all of these "professionals" did not have to jump Mayhem. The Gracie camp should be completely embarrassed.


----------



## Futuristic88 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think this is the fault of Shields' teammates. All Miller did was state that he wanted a rematch on national televeision (which often fighters do), and he was jumped for it. Anytime its a group vs one, it means the group is a bunch of cowards. Watching the video I see people kicking while they're being pulled away like thugs. I thought MMA was supposed to be about sanctioned regulated bouts, and be above street fighting(which this pretty much was). I used to be a huge fan of strikeforce, but not so much anymore.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Your breakdown seems to be missing the later half of the video where Nick is pummeling Mayhems kidneys (first kidney punches ever that Bas would be ashamed of) while Nate repeatedly kicks the downed Miller.


Sweet, thank you. I was trying to find that video and simply settled for the GIF I posted. I agree, I watched this on my DVR and rewound it to see that Nate and Nick were the biggest assaulters in this debacle. However, I hadn't seen Shields hitting Mayhem in the head. That was what was important to me in that GIF.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Sweet, thank you. I was trying to find that video and simply settled for the GIF I posted. I agree, I watched this on my DVR and rewound it to see that Nate and Nick were the biggest assaulters in this debacle. However, I hadn't seen Shields hitting Mayhem in the head. That was what was important to me in that GIF.


Yeah, I missed the punch, too. And it seemed like he was looking to follow up before he was restrained.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

What is that thing that Nate throws at Miller? Something plastic maybe? Lol, he was fighting before he was even close enough to fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah the CGJJA version of the story makes me want to go into there camp with a bomb...

I'm sickened by there bullshit.... Like others said the fact that there not taking responsibility for this shit is outrageous! His SO CALLED interruption was him standing there with a stupid look on his face and Shields didn't go for a hand shake like those f*cking idiots said, he tapped his chest and gave a tiny nod....

Then he leans to the Mic and says how bout that rematch buddy, then backs up, and instantly Dumb ass Melendez comes in...

The whole thing is ridiculous.... 

And what the F is wrong with Scott Coker... THIS IS NATIONAL TELEVISION AND YOUR LETTING ANYONE IN THE CAGE????

Dana doesn't even do that on PPV's... And on top of it, there was SHIT for security inside there and he just expected everything to just go smoothly... Thats as amateur as it gets....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mayhem's apology is pretty low if you ask me actually..:dunno:

I mean if he really didn't wanted that such a brawl breaks out, then you don't go all out like that. :thumbsdown: just stay calm and nothing would have happened!

After Jake and Gil pushed him, put your hands up and make a friendly gesticulation but hell don't go all out like he did. You can't tell me know that you are sorry about that.. I don't buy it.. sorry! :thumbsdown:

Just put your hands up and try to demonstrate peace that you go now, or that you don't want any trouble. 

But if you go all out like that and you have such a aggressive stand.. well then it's your fault!


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

That article must have been wrote in communist North Korea with all the laughable lies in it. First off, Miller never "demanded" a rematch. If I recall correctly his exact words were "How about that rematch buddy?" which to me sounds like a question more than a demand. Second, it appeared to me that Miller was smiling even when he pushed Melendez back after Melendez shoved him like he (Miller) thought it was all part of the show. Then the brothers Diaz come flying in. 

Now, I'm pretty sure Jake Shields is a man, not only that but a champion in an MMA organization, I'm fairly certain he can handle himself just fine. What ever happened to letting 2 men handle their own business like men? Shields looked to me as if he actually didn't mind Miller being there and was actually starting to get into the hype, mind you this was before Melendez took it upon himself to "represent".


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I went and read that BS CGJJ version of the story. That wasn't an apology. They were almost applauding their team for jumping someone.

Helio must be turning over in his grave that GJJ has sunk low enough to applaud jumping people like that. To me it's a complete disgrace and a black mark on the Gracie name. Even though these aren't actual Gracie's they are representatives of the family and should have been taught better than that.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol caesr gracie camp resembles ...Cobra Kai than a Gracie outfit


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Mayhem's apology is pretty low if you ask me actually..:dunno:
> 
> I mean if he really didn't wanted that such a brawl breaks out, then you don't go all out like that. :thumbsdown: just stay calm and nothing would have happened!
> 
> ...



I disagree bro, his timing was retarded but Shields could of said a million things to end the conversation... How did it go from a stupid choice of timing, to pushing him, then charging him, and watching Jake punch him in the head instantly?

And then if u watch in all angles u see everyone instantly throwing punches and all Mayhem did was go for wrest control and avoid getting jumped...

And if u really mean its his fault, then ur saying he deserved to get jumped by a whole team and take soccer kicks for saying how bout that rematch?

Jake could of said ya ya we'll see and thats it...

He went from smiling to pushing him hard to punching him in the head in a matter of 2 to 3 seconds...

There lucky im no Scott Coker or the Tennessee State Athletic Commission thats all im saying....

If Rampage and his team jumped Rashad because he came in after his win and challenged him, ESPECIALLY ON NATIONAL TELEVISION, we would NEVER see Rampage in UFC again... SO this whole thing is bullshit


How can u watch this and say he Deserved this for standing there until Jake eknowledges him, and just says, "How bout that Rematch Buddy"









l

LOL the more and more i watch that Vid, the more it makes me think that Mayhem is a crazy mother F*cker! He is just like pushing one black belt away at a time LOL


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

All I'm saying is, that Miller was by no means loath towards the brawl. Like I said, he could have just raised his arms and make a defensive gesticulation. But no he chose to go all out!

So thats why his apology is pretty low actually! 

And Jake didn't punched him just like that. He and Gilbert pushed him. But then in order to stay calm and make a friendly gesticulation, Miller went all out and be overly aggressive although he must have known, that this would end in a brawl.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> All I'm saying is, that Miller was by no means loath towards the brawl. Like I said, he could have just raised his arms and make a defensive gesticulation. But no he chose to go all out!
> 
> So thats why his apology is pretty low actually!
> 
> And Jake didn't punched him just like that. He and Gilbert pushed him. But then in order to stay calm and make a friendly gesticulation, Miller went all out and be overly aggressive although he must have known, that this would end in a brawl.


Unless the gracie camp are complete nuckledraggers ( the diaz cretins excluded) there was no need to push the dude or for miller to raise his bhand


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> All I'm saying is, that Miller was by no means loath towards the brawl. Like I said, he could have just raised his arms and make a defensive gesticulation. But no he chose to go all out!
> 
> So thats why his apology is pretty low actually!
> 
> And Jake didn't punched him just like that. He and Gilbert pushed him. But then in order to stay calm and make a friendly gesticulation, Miller went all out and be overly aggressive although he must have known, that this would end in a brawl.



Mayhem deserves Biff for what he did, but non of that matters because of how far THEY took it....

Its like me doing something stupid like insulting a Cop by calling him names or something, if someone also comes along a tackles him and assaults him, u still think any of those insults i said matters??

My point being Sticks and Stones dude... 

Its not right to get physical like that and have 6 dudes attack one guy because he comes in and Says something about a rematch during ur Air time....

I can totally understand everyone getting pissed and yelling at him and getting in his face telling him to F*cking leave, but the way they did it, they NEED to be punished in some way....

And i would agree about his apology IFFF he didnt get jumped.... I really dont think they deserve one for how far they took it... I think he already paid for his actions....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I never said by no means, that he deserved anything like that! I never said that. I think it was disgusting :thumbsdown:

I only referred to his apology from the OP wich I think is very very poor!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I never said by no means, that he deserved anything like that! I never said that. I think it was disgusting :thumbsdown:
> 
> I only referred to his apology from the OP wich I think is very very poor!



I think they deserve a poor apology but thats just me.... And i did read, u saying it was his fault, that hints that u think he deserves it, but if u dont believe that then i misunderstood u


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am a little disgusted that Strikeforce threw him under the bus to the point were the victim felt obligated to apologize. I think everyone else should boycott Strikeforce to teach them a lesson. (I say everyone else because well Im an addict and when MMA is on TV I need my fix.)


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I am a little disgusted that Strikeforce threw him under the bus to the point were the victim felt obligated to apologize. I think everyone else should boycott Strikeforce to teach them a lesson. (I say everyone else because well Im an addict and when MMA is on TV I need my fix.)



LOL! Before i read the ending of this post, i was thinking, YEAH but could i really miss a fight night..... DAMMIT I CANT!

And i agree man, i hope Scott looks at the tapes today and Does something!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I think they deserve a poor apology but thats just me.... And i did read, u saying it was his fault, that hints that u think he deserves it, but if u dont believe that then i misunderstood u


Yea, I said that because Miller was by no means loath towards the brawl at all! 

He went all out at the moment! Like I said, He could have chosen differently, but he didn't..


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, it's silly to say Mayhem is blameless in all this. He didn't deserve to get jumped and he's by far the last guilty, but he was treating the champion with disrespect.

Besides, how does he figure he deserves a rematch, anyway?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Yeah, it's silly to say Mayhem is blameless in all this. He didn't deserve to get jumped and he's by far the last guilty, but he was treating the champion with disrespect.
> 
> Besides, how does he figure he deserves a rematch, anyway?


It was definitely disrespectful to jump in and steal the spotlight away from Shields, but it was Shields who pushed him and threw a punch. Mayhem is to blame for making things a bit heated, but not to blame for the brawl at all in my opinion.

I think that he wants a rematch because he says he was laid on the entire time and he also almost stole the fight at the end.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that he wants a rematch because he says he was laid on the entire time and he also almost stole the fight at the end.


Promoters have to be careful, though, about just handing out rematches all willy-nilly. It makes the original fight seem less significant, and it makes the champion look less credible.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Meh I almost thought he was sent in there by SF higher ups but I doubt that now...I could understand them pushing Mayhem away at first but it went straight to Shields and Melendez throwing blows.....I think they should give Mayhem the rematch just for getting jumped lol. It would be hilarous if Mayhem beat Shields then the same thing happens in reverse when Mayhem defends his title lolz


----------

